# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  للمتزوجات خلونا نضحك ونستانس..مع مواقف بغيتي تسوينها ومانجحت(فشلت)

## أم ذياب..

:Rad: 
يالله يالحلوات موضوعي باين من عنوانه 
كل متزوجة تدخل وتقوللنا شو بغت تسوي حق ريلها وفشلت فيه مثلا انا ببتدي أول شيء..
كنت معصبه عليه وايد وكان ع الساعة 1ب الليل واخته كانت عندنا راح يوصلها قلتله روحة بلا ردة وعصصصصصصصصصصب جان ازيد اقوله رد بشوفك مابتدخل البيت اليوم وتميت متضايقة قلت لو بتم في حجرتي وبقفل الباب عنه بيكسر الباب ويوم بفتحه بنضرب عشان الحلوة ماتنضرب شغلت المكيف وشغلت الكمبيوتر على نشيد حب الزوج وخليته ينعاد وايد(على اساس اني في الحجرة) وقفلت الباب شليت المفتاح وياي ورحت حجرة امي وانا وعيالي على سايلنت اترياه يرد ويدق الباب لين مايتكسرن ايدينه عاده اخر شيء اطلعله واقوله ليش حبيبي المفتاح عندي وانا عند امي بدون ماانضرب بس شو اللي استوى وانا اراقب يه ولا بعده الا اسمع صوت الكمبيوتر اتسكر رحت اشوف الحبيب داش الحجرةخخخخخخخخخخخخ يالس على الكمبيوتر واقوله كيف دشيت المفتاح عندي قال عندي اسبير والا يلست اصيح واضحك واخبره السالفة قلتله انا بغيتك اتدق الباب لين ماتقول بس لان اذا تميت داخل وانت تدق الباب اذا مابطلته بنضرب عسب جي شالة عيالي ورحت عند امي عشان تدق الباب وفي الاخير بطلع لك وبقولك انا كنت عند امي وانت اتدق الباب قال انا فرحان عبالي انتي مشغلتلي الكمبيوتر ومشغلتلي المكيف قلت لا انا مشغله كل هذا عشان انت تقول اكيد هي وعيالها داخل دام المكيف والكمبيوتر شغال بس صدق انقلب الزعل كله ضحك وناسة الله يطول بعمره يارب 
يالله اللي بعدي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه حلوه والله العظيم^_____^,,,
دواج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ماعندي مواااااااااااااقف ابد


للرفع^_^

----------


## مريوم ش

> قلتله روحة بلا ردة وعصصصصصصصصصصب


حرام عليج خخخخخخخ

----------


## مزمزنه

انا و انتي نفس الحركات .............. و انا شغلت المكيف و بندت الليتات و قفلت الباب و دق دق الباب لين عيز و اخر شي بند عني العداد مال الكهربا و مت من الحر و فتحت الدريشه و هو شغل مكيف الصاله و رقد و من خوفي ع و لدي عن الحررر رحت و راضيته و سحبته الحجره بس عشاااااااان المكيف و اوني ذكيه طلع هو الاذكى ههههههههه

----------


## للصمت حدود

ابصراحه انا كل يوم
اسوي له مقالب

----------


## بنوتة80

وحليلكن ><


نبي سوالف بعد

----------


## غـــزل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوالفكم حلوة

----------


## dark nigh

كشششششششششششششخه الموضوووووووووووع

اب اب

----------


## AMAL08

انا ما احب اسوي مقالب بحد بس حلوه مقالبكم الله يهنيكم ان شاء الله

----------


## زمن زايد

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
الله يقطع بليسج ويسامحج هلكتيني من الضحك 

بس تعالي بتخبرج كيف شلج لسانج تقوليله روحه بلا رده <<<<<< الله يسامحج

حلو موضوعج الغاليه لي عوده ان تذكرت سالفه

----------


## fatoome

للرفع 

كملوووو


^____^

----------


## غلا الوصل

الموضووووووووووع واااااايد حلووووووو
خاطري اسوي مقلب لريلي بس ابا افكااااار

----------


## نور حياتي

> انا و انتي نفس الحركات .............. و انا شغلت المكيف و بندت الليتات و قفلت الباب و دق دق الباب لين عيز و اخر شي بند عني العداد مال الكهربا و مت من الحر و فتحت الدريشه و هو شغل مكيف الصاله و رقد و من خوفي ع و لدي عن الحررر رحت و راضيته و سحبته الحجره بس عشاااااااان المكيف و اوني ذكيه طلع هو الاذكى ههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه 


استخدمي خطط اذكى المرة اليايـــــــــــه

----------


## سحــر العيـون

ممممممممممم واااااااااااااااااااايد بس ماذكرهم

مش مقالب...اشياء عفويه

مثل شو ياااااربي...

مره كنت ناويه ازعل منه...لان شوي قهرني...قلت خلااااااص ما بكلمه حتى لو اتصل بطنشه...ومادري شوو...ستين الف فكره في راسي...

هو من النوع الي ما ايحب يفتح موضوع انتهي...مثلا هو لو قهرني في شي...خلاص حزتها نتناقش...وخلاص ينسى الموضوع...وما ايحب يرجع يفتحه مره ثانيه...يعني اي في خاطره ايطلعه في حزتها...

المهم بعدها بكم ساعه اتصل...هاهاهاهاهاها انا اللحفه يوم شفت اسمه على تلفوني...نسيت اني زعلانه...رديت رسمته عادي...

طلع الاخ هو بعده زعلان...وكان امبوز...متصل عسب يسألني عن شي...هو الغلطان وامبوز...وانا الزعلانه رمسته عاااااادي...

مت من القهر هاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## سمره كيوت

> ممممممممممم واااااااااااااااااااايد بس ماذكرهم
> 
> مش مقالب...اشياء عفويه
> 
> مثل شو ياااااربي...
> 
> مره كنت ناويه ازعل منه...لان شوي قهرني...قلت خلااااااص ما بكلمه حتى لو اتصل بطنشه...ومادري شوو...ستين الف فكره في راسي...
> 
> هو من النوع الي ما ايحب يفتح موضوع انتهي...مثلا هو لو قهرني في شي...خلاص حزتها نتناقش...وخلاص ينسى الموضوع...وما ايحب يرجع يفتحه مره ثانيه...يعني اي في خاطره ايطلعه في حزتها...
> ...


انا جي شراتج اوني انقهر منه في البدايه واقول ما برمسه وما اعرف شو وابوز وحالتي حاله واول ما اشوف اتصاله والله انسى اني زعلانه ومقهوره سبحان الله ارمسه عادي ونضحك ولا جنه زعلانين
الله يديم المحبه يا رب 
بس عن المقالب وايد مقالب سويته بريلي بس ما اتذكر شي وبس اذا تذكرت بخبركم

----------


## حزن قلبي

دوااااااااااااااااااااااج
ههههههههههههه

----------


## Bent RAK

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مقالب .. الله يهينكم بريايلكم .. 

أنا ريلي ذابحني مقالب >>> الله يهديه يا رب*

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا مرة رادة من الدوام و سويت الغدا و ريلي كان راقد، جهزت الغدا في الصالة و سرت اوعي ريلي من رقاده و ما رمت عليه يقوم، و انا اضحك و اتدلع عليه سار و دزني بقو و هو مب حاس و انا زعلت و قلت له بروح بيت اهلي بسيارتك، ورحت بيت اهلي و كانو يتغدون و تغديت وياهم و ما قلت لهم ليش ياية و تميت ساعتين و انبني ضميري و رديت البيت، لان مب من عوايدي اسير بيت اهلي يوم ازعل. 
قلت على الاقل يحس اني زعلت، بس للاسف ريلي كان بعده راقد و لا حاس بالدنيا و بعدين خبرته بالسالفة و تم يضحك .
خطتي فشلت و ما يابت نتيجة.

----------


## غلا رووحي

ههههههههههههههه ..
حلووه مقالبكمـ ..
اب اب ..
يالله كملوووو ^^

----------


## Bent AlGharib

ههههههههههههههه ..
حلووه مقالبكمـ

----------


## n4ever

حلوة سوالفكم ,, مرة بعد كان ريلي يبا يسير عند ربعه البحر وانا ما اريده يروح لاني اخاف عليه ..
عاد خلاص جهز نفسه وروح وياني على آخر الليل قلت الا اسويه له شي يحرم يطلع من البيت,,
رحت وسكرت ليتات البيت وخليته شرات البيت المسكووووون خخخخخخخخ ماشي قلت بوقف عند
باب وبخوفه ... عاد انا مخليه عمري قوية وانا امبوووني اخاف من شي اسمه ظلام .. قعدت اترياه 
لين ما خست ... رديت الغرفة بعد كانت ظلام .. الحبيب دخل الغرفة وانا ما انبتهت وهو على باله اني راقده
وانا يحليلي كنت واقفة وما كنت اشوف الي جدامي ما اشوف لج يود ايدي وقعدت اصاااااااااااارخ 
قعد يضحك عليه هذا بدال ما انا اخوفه هو خوفني ... قال لي تستاهلين ويه قفط خخخخخخخ
فديته الله لا يحرمني منه...

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

ههههههههههههههههه


ونــــــــــآآآثه ... ^^
ربي يخلي لكم رياااايلكم ياااااااااااارب  :Smile:

----------


## n4ever

آآآآآآآآآآآب

----------


## شمسه المرر

حرمت المحروس خخخ اخوي تبا اسوي مقلب في ريلها يوم كانت حاامل من جم شهر

يوم عرفت انه ريلها ياي من الدوام قالت انا بسوي عمري مغمى عليه وانتن صيحن شموووس ونادي خواتج ناديتهن و قلنا لها اوقي اوقي مدام يالله قالت اكشن

وانسدحت ونحن واااااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااء

وسارت اختي اللي اكبر عني وخبرته قبل ما يحدر وو يوم حدر اخوي يسمع الصراخ ربع اونه يمثل شوفيها شوفيها هاه خير

بعدين زخ ايدها و قال بتشاااااااااااااووووو خخخخخ اونه قصده اطلع يااافيلم هندي خخخخخ ... راعي علووم صح؟؟

----------


## Hno0odah

امممممممممممممم 

ما عندي مواقف ولا مقالب 
حاليا ابغي اسوي مقلب لكن شكله بيخترب 
ف بشوف شو بيصير في المقلب بعدين بخبركم خخخ

----------


## الأصالة

هههههههه

الله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## اشواق نونا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام الوجود

انا حياتي بدون مقالب .. يمكن قبل فيه بس الحين ناسيه ..اذا اتذكرت شي بخبركم

----------


## هدوء القلب

هههههههههه انا كل يوم اسويله مقلب خلاصث حفظ مقالبي

----------


## cute uae

حلوة المقالب
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بلادي عازتني

الصراحه سووالفكم وووايد حلوووه الله يعينكم

----------


## بيضه

انا وااااايد اسوي مقالب من كثرهن ما اتذكر شي 

في مقلب سويته كنا نلعب جي شرات اللضرابه بس ضحك وكان يضحكني وايد 
وعقب يالسين نضارب بس جي لعب وانا ساوييت عمري استوالي شي يعني اغمى علي ولا جي 
تم يزقرني يشيلني انا خلاص قلت الحين بييبها بمثل عليه اني متت ولا شياته اشوف معزتي عنده بس كانت وايد قويه 

المهم تم يصارخ يناديني يشوف ني حيه ولا شو خخخخ ولا زغت على طول قلت اتغشمر عليك 
عاد قالي جسمي برد تحريت صار لج شي 

خخخخخخخ ضحكت من الخاطر قلت له اجوف شو بتسوي اذا صار لي شي 

وصراحه توبه اساويها لانه صدق شكله زااغ من الخاطر خخخخخخ الله يخليه لي 


ومره كنت متزاعله وياه بليل فطلعت من الغرفه يلست بالصاله عسب يراضيني 

خخخخخخخخ والله موقف يضحك هو كان بيرقد خلاص من التعب ويوم كنت ارمسه قبل لا ازعل عيونه تغمض 
ويوم زعلت ما حس اني زعلت طلعت الصاله وظليت ناطرته

تدرون لين متى نطرته يراضيني 







الين الصبح خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

شكله الحبيب رقد وما حس اني طلعت وانا من التعب رقدت بالصاله ونشيت الصبح لاني رقدت بالقنفات 
وتعب يحليلي وعيت يوم رنت ساعة الصاله مزعجه 
عاد قمت وعيته عسب يسير الدوام وسرت ارقد 
ومن رد من الدوام قلت له السالفه ضحااك وقال لي كسرتي خاطري ما حسيت انج طلعتي من التعب رقد 

وانا مسكينه خخخخخخخخخخ اوني بيراضوني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## موزاني 22

هههههههههههههههههه..... حلوة سوالفكم.

----------


## روضه الحب

بخبركم سالفه حلوه ..... كان ريلي في بوظبي وكنت ابا اسوي له مفاجاه ......... عدلت الصاله غيرت وضعيه الكراسي واشتريت لوحات وتحف و و و المهم يوم ييت بركب اللوح حسيت انهن ما يناسبن قلت بسير باجر الصبح السوق برايه ريلي ما بي الصبح بسير ولا بخبره ... ونا عاده ما اطلع من غير شوره .... المهم الصبح بالباجر سرت بسرعه السوق ابدل اللوح ... ونا ناسيه تيلفوني عالصامت .. يوم ركبت السياره قال الدريول بابا سوي تيلفون ويقولج ردي ... عاد شو انكشفت سويت له قالي وين ؟؟؟ قلت هنيه شوي ارجع اللي ما ختنه ........ المهم سرت البيت اول ما دخلت لقيت كندورته .......... اتاري ريلي يا وبدل كنودرته وروح ...... دقيت له تيلفون قلت اه انته ييت ... قالي هيه ..
قفططططططططططططططططططططططه
قلت له شفت الصاله ..... قالي هيه...... قلت له خربت المفاجاه انا ما خلصت تعليق اللوح .....

----------


## قصايد

مب مذكره شي الحينه يوم بذكر بخبركن

----------


## شمسه المرر

> بخبركم سالفه حلوه ..... كان ريلي في بوظبي وكنت ابا اسوي له مفاجاه ......... عدلت الصاله غيرت وضعيه الكراسي واشتريت لوحات وتحف و و و المهم يوم ييت بركب اللوح حسيت انهن ما يناسبن قلت بسير باجر الصبح السوق برايه ريلي ما بي الصبح بسير ولا بخبره ... ونا عاده ما اطلع من غير شوره .... المهم الصبح بالباجر سرت بسرعه السوق ابدل اللوح ... ونا ناسيه تيلفوني عالصامت .. يوم ركبت السياره قال الدريول بابا سوي تيلفون ويقولج ردي ... عاد شو انكشفت سويت له قالي وين ؟؟؟ قلت هنيه شوي ارجع اللي ما ختنه ........ المهم سرت البيت اول ما دخلت لقيت كندورته .......... اتاري ريلي يا وبدل كنودرته وروح ...... دقيت له تيلفون قلت اه انته ييت ... قالي هيه ..
> قفططططططططططططططططططططططه
> قلت له شفت الصاله ..... قالي هيه...... قلت له خربت المفاجاه انا ما خلصت تعليق اللوح .....


 :12 (64):  والله ومستعيله بعد سايره السوق خخخخخخ 


يالله كملن

----------


## شمسه المرر

حلووووه سالفة بيضه خخخخ انزين ارقدي ولاحقه ع الرضى والزعل لووووووول

----------


## سلامـه

والله وايد عندي مواقف بس ما أذكرهم الحين .. المهم عندي موقف أنقهرت منه وايد
أنا وريلي متعودين نتبادل الهدايا في الاعياد .. وعيد الاضحى قرب .. ف دخلت عند خواتي التاجرات أدور له هدية المهم عيبتني هديه عبارة عن المصحف الالكتروني ( وريلي من كم شهر أدين والتحى وقصر كندورته الحمدلله الله يثبته أن شاء الله ) فقلت الهدية أتناسبه والمهم يلست أسبوع كامل أتفق ويا الحرمة عن الهدية والتوصيل والسعر وكيف أدفع وكل عن طريق رسايل خاصة ... المهم كانت آخر رسالة شو مميزات الجهاز وبالتفصيل .. ورحت أصلي ويوم رديت شفت الحبيب فاتح رسالة الخاصة أونه جذبه العنوان " المصحف الالكتروني "ويقرا المميزات جان يقول لي يوم بتطلبين لج أطلب واحد ثاني لي عيبني وااايد حلو الجهاز ...جان أنقهر

----------


## عسولة عنود

والله حضكن الي متزوجات والله اتمني اتزوج بس لساتني صغيره....

----------


## وداد القلب

لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## um_shahd

واايد موقف تستويلي بدون قصد .. عفويه ..

قبل يومين يالسه عالنت وقرأت موضوع انه لين ماتغيرين وتلبسين عباه وبرقع وتواعدين ريلج ...

قلت ليش ماسويهاا من باب التغييييييييير .. عندي عباده مفصلتنهاا لزيارات صدرهاا كله مفتوح عشان يبين البس .. وبخرتهاا هيوالشيله والبرقع وعطرتهن من الخاطر
ولبست شورت وبدي فتحه صدره كبيه ولبس العباه والشيله والبرقع 
وطفيت اليلت وكان التليفزيون شغال فالضو بالحجرة كان خفيف .. ويلست وراء الباب
يوم دخل الحبيت ما شافني .. قرب صووووبي وحط تليفونه بالشرش وانا حذاله بس ما انتبه عباله عباه معلقه 
وتم يدور علي .. با الاخر قلتله يالحبيت الريال اخترع . وتم يقول اعوذ بالله . ويقلي شوفيج شوفيج
قلتله ماشي بس اتخيل انحنا متواعدين وقلتله هاا اسمك لوووووول 
قال عن المصاخة سيري افصخي خلينا نرقد صدج ماعندج سالفه 
لوووووووووووووووووول
وتوبه اسوي هاا الحركات قفطني 

وشي وااايد كل ما اتذكر موقف بكتبه لكم

هي بعد تذكرت موقف

سرت السوق وخذيت ادواات المساج وديكورات تخص المساج 
اوني بسوي ليله مساج ..
المهم قلتله يومهاا لاتتأخر اليله .. قال ليييش ؟؟ قلتله ماشي بسويلك مفاجئه .. 
قال خلي عنج مابا اتولعين لي شموع !!!!!!!
وتميت اسبوع اقله لاتأخر وهو يعند .. وماروم اسويهاا متأخره لان وراه الصبح دواام والمساج ياخذ وقت ..

فيوم الظهر قلتله يا ابن الناس تراني ماخذه هاا البس وهاا الزيوت وو عشانك عشان اسويلج جلسه مساج رمنسيه وانت مب ويهه رمنسيه ... قال ماعليه هااتي الزيت وسويلي الحين يعني لازم اتولعين شموع شمووووووووع

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من قلب ضحكت ^_^

أسال الله انه يحفظ لكن ازواجكن يارب ويحفظكن لهم يارب

مره مسويه ليله رومنسيه ...وزوجي دخل الحمام اكرمكم الله ...

قلت في نفسي ليش ما اندس بشوفه يدورني ولا لا...

رحت وندسيت في ...الكبت ههههههههههه
طلع من الحمام وصار يدور علي
يقول وينها هذي
الباب مقفل وين راحت 
واناا اشوفه من فتخت الكبت وميته ضحك
يدورني في كل مكان 

واخر شيء كشفني هههههههههههههههههههههه

هذلي ليله تحريات مو رومنسيه هههههههههههههه
دمتن بكل ود

----------


## *عواش*

> سرت السوق وخذيت ادواات المساج وديكورات تخص المساج 
> اوني بسوي ليله مساج ..
> المهم قلتله يومهاا لاتتأخر اليله .. قال ليييش ؟؟ قلتله ماشي بسويلك مفاجئه .. 
> قال خلي عنج مابا اتولعين لي شموع !!!!!!!
> وتميت اسبوع اقله لاتأخر وهو يعند .. وماروم اسويهاا متأخره لان وراه الصبح دواام والمساج ياخذ وقت ..
> 
> فيوم الظهر قلتله يا ابن الناس تراني ماخذه هاا البس وهاا الزيوت وو عشانك عشان اسويلج جلسه مساج رمنسيه وانت مب ويهه رمنسيه ... قال ماعليه هااتي الزيت وسويلي الحين يعني لازم اتولعين شموع شمووووووووع



ههههههههههههههههههههههه اخ بطني صج رياييل دفاااااشه موب ويه رومنسيه خخخخخ

----------


## احلى بدويه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ الله يخس بليسكن .. بس احلى شي ام شهد كله تقفيييط هههههههههههههه

----------


## روضه الحب

> واايد موقف تستويلي بدون قصد .. عفويه ..
> 
> قبل يومين يالسه عالنت وقرأت موضوع انه لين ماتغيرين وتلبسين عباه وبرقع وتواعدين ريلج ...
> 
> قلت ليش ماسويهاا من باب التغييييييييير .. عندي عباده مفصلتنهاا لزيارات صدرهاا كله مفتوح عشان يبين البس .. وبخرتهاا هيوالشيله والبرقع وعطرتهن من الخاطر
> ولبست شورت وبدي فتحه صدره كبيه ولبس العباه والشيله والبرقع 
> وطفيت اليلت وكان التليفزيون شغال فالضو بالحجرة كان خفيف .. ويلست وراء الباب
> يوم دخل الحبيت ما شافني .. قرب صووووبي وحط تليفونه بالشرش وانا حذاله بس ما انتبه عباله عباه معلقه 
> وتم يدور علي .. با الاخر قلتله يالحبيت الريال اخترع . وتم يقول اعوذ بالله . ويقلي شوفيج شوفيج
> ...



حلوه سالفة العباه .... لوووووووووووول ... بس زين ما وقف قلبه ريلج من الزيغه ..... ههههههه

----------


## um_shahd

رجعتكلم بمواقف يديده >> تذكرت الاخت

يوم ريلي كان دواام وبيرد عالساعه 9 فليل .. فا الاخت قالت بسوي عشاء رمنسي..
من الصبح وانا فالمطبخ اطبخ الي فوق الفرن والي داخل الفرن والي تحت ولي ولي ..
والله هذيك اليوم هلكت .. المهم عقب ماكل شي كان زاهب سرت اتعدل
لبست تنوره حلوه وبدي علاقي .. واستشورت شعري >> ايام ماكان 
طويل لووووووووول.. وعدلت السفره ويبت شموع واوراق حمر قصصتهن على شكل قلوب وكتبت فيهن كلمات حلوه .. وهديه صغيرونه .. ويلست اتريا وصل الحبيت يلسنا ناكل ومانطق بكلمه استحى لوووووووول
عقب غسل وقالي بسير ايلس عالكمبيوتر عندي شغل ضروري .................................. لاتعليق
وعقب تميت اطالعه وما نطقت بكلمه .. قالي اسمحيلي ترى ماعرف اعبر بهاا الموقف اول مره اتزوج ماعرف شو يقولون ههههههههههههههههه قله خلاص سير وتميت اترياه لين غلبني الرقاد ورقدت....

***********
يوم طلبت عشاء من برع وحلوياات ..
وسويتهاا بحجرتيه ولبست قميص نوم يديد كشششششششششششخه يابتلي ياه ام العيال 4 فديتهاا 
ونثرت ورد جوري بين الصحون وكاسات خاصه بالشموع .. وولعت كل الشموع الي بالحجره >> متروسه شموع لوول
رد تقريبا الساعه10 واتعشينا وقالي اسمحيلي مواعد الربع عدنا دوري المفروض اتسوينها اخر اليل عشان سيده نرقد ............... لاتعلق وسار عني 

كل ما اتذكر موقف بكتبه .. ذكرتوني ويحليلي كم تقفطت

----------


## أم جراااح

هههههههههههههههه

حلوووة حلوووة يا ام شهد ...،

الله يعيينج الصراحة ع التقفيييط ><"

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## bint mother

كشخه المقالب 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآب

----------


## الــــورده

حلو الموضوع انا ما اعرف اسوي مقالب وايد 

بس اذكر مره كنت ملانه بروحي يالسه وهو عند اخوه 

طرشتله مسج الحق البيت شي فيه الكهربه كلها امبنده هههههههه

واكيد سكرت كل شي يوم وصل قالي شو السالفه قلتله لا بس ماشي

نورك طفى الكهربه خخخخ ادري جديمه بس ماعرفت شو اقول عن يكفخني

وماعرف شو يرد يهزبني والا يمدحني بس قالي لاتعيدينها وتخوفيني خخخخخخ

المهم انه يلس وياي اخر شي ^^

وشو بعد ما اذكر شي غير اذا ذكرت بمر عليكم ^^

وانتوا كملوا عيبتني السوالف

مع انه الموضوع مب مقالب الموضوع اساسا شي حبيتي تنفذينه واخترب بس قلبناه ههههههه

----------


## ورد جـوري

وانا وحده يا كثر ما يحترق ويهي وي ريلي 
على كثر رومنسيتي طلع الريل دفش  :Big Grin: 

ذكرتيني في مره حبيت اسويله ليلة رومنسيه مفاجاه يعني
قمت و جهزت عمري وطبخت و رتبت غرفتي ها كله بروحي 
خلاف رقدت من التعب وانا اترياه 
يوم رد البيت ياي الحبيب يوعيني يقولي حبيبتي اسمحيلي بس ما اروم اليوم وانا منحررررجه منه 
عاد انا عشان ارقع الموقف قلتله منو قالك كاشخه حقك كاشخه حق عمري ههههههههههه

----------


## أم فجووورة

والله ضحك انا مووووووول ما احب حد يقفطني
عسبت جيه لا اسوي ليلة رومنسيه ولا ليلة مساج ولا غيره 
والله مت من الضحك
خصه ام شهد وورد جورررررررررري

----------


## حتاتي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله ان مواقفكن عجييييبه . .

اممم انا ماعندي مواقف وايد بعدني عروس يديده خخخخخخخخخخ

المهم في الصيف عاد كنا مكمليين شهر من عرسنا . . وريلي خلاص بيبدا دوامه . . وهوو دوامه ان 

ييلس 10 ايام في الداوم وعقب ينزل ويتم 6 ايام اجازه!! وعاد اول مره داوم فيها سويت مناااااحه قسم بالله

إني طول اليوم اصييييح ما وقفت!! خخخخخخخ..ويوم ارمسه يقوولي ماعليه فديتج حاولي تتعودييين شو بتسوين عيل عقب!!

المهم مارمت ارقد فليل كان يخوف الوضع خخ كان نومي متقطع!! المهم يوم نشيت الصبح كانت الكهربا

مبنده وطوولت وااايد يعني..وانا في بيت ريلي..فقالوا اهله بنطلع نتغدى برع وبنتمشى لين ما ترد الكهربه!!

وانا عاد مبوزه ومغتبنه لأنه محد!! وكنت ارمسه قبل ما نظهر قلتله الكهربه مبنده والحين ظاهرين بنتغدى برع

وعاد يوم لبست وخلصت كنت بظهر من الغرفه عشان اروح الصاله!!! انصدمت ان واقف يترياااني عند الباب!!!

مب عارفه انا احلم ولا شوو..كنت ابا اصييح واضحك تخربطت يعني من الصدمه لوووول قالي انا اللي ماقدرت اصبر عنج اصلا لوول فديته..

قالي انا شردت اليوم من الداوم عشان شفت حالتج امس بس مب كل يوم اقدر اسوويها خخخخخخخ..

المهم رد داوم!! وعقب يومييين سواها مره ثانيه وياني بدون ما ادري!! وانا طبعا كنت ناشه من الرقاااد

والشكل عاد الله لا يراوييكم والغرفه لوووووث ..ويوم فتحت الباب وشفته ياي افتشلت واااااايد..

عقب رد يداوم وعقب يومييين قلت اليوم اكييد بيسوويها بعد وبينزل..وناشه من الصبح وكاشخه ومرتبه الغرفه ومعطرتنها

ويالسه اتريااا اقوول الحيين موعده!! دقيلته اشووفه وين!! قالي انا في الداوم!! وانا في خاطري اقوول عليه هالحركات ادريبك ياي في الدرب خخخخخ وسكرته عنه!!!

وترييت وآآآآآيد!!! طلع الاخ صدق في الداوم وما نزل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ انقهرررررررت >_<

والسموووحه ^^

----------


## برقع وردي

ماشاء الله عليكم ياحتاتي عيبتني سالفتكم الله يحفظكم ان شاء الله 
يله عاد كملو كملو *_&

----------


## أم فجووورة

يالله كملوووو

----------


## حتاتي

بخبركم عن سالفتي اول ما يتني "الدوره الشهريه" من عرست خخخخخخخخخ

قبل ما شرفت حضرتها بيووم وانا قابضتني آلام فظيعه في بطني وطوول اليوم اتوويع!! وانا ادري انها 

اعراض "الدوره" لأني دوم جي!! المهم وبو الشباب مايدري شو السالفه يقولي قومي بوديج العياده

وانا اقوله لا عادي مش اول مره..وهو يقولي احسن افحصي يمكن شي في الطريج خخخخخخخ

قلتله لا لا متعوده..وكان اليوم الثاني حاجز في فندق في دبي على اساس نتم 3 ايام تغيير جوو..

واهله بعد كانوا هناك رايحين قبلنا!!

المهم اليوم الثاني ع الصبح الحلوه شرفت خخخخخ وانا عاد معاناة يوم تكون فيني اكره عمري @[email protected]

رحنا دبي وانا كل شوي اتويع..يقولي قلتلج بوديج العياده ما طعتي!! قلتله لا شي طبيعي!! ( يعني يا ريال افهم عاد ) ههههه

وتميييت افكر كيف بقووله مادري ليش ما كانت عندي الجرأة اني اقووله!! وهو بعد الله يهداه مادري جي ما خمن على طوول!!

التقينا في دبي ويا اهله ورحنا نتمشى في مركز برجمان!! وانا مووول ماكان لي نفس اشتري ولا اسوي شي

يشووف خواته يدشوون المحلات ويشتروون وانا ادور الكراسي عشان ايلس خخخخخخخ يقوولي جي ما تشترين؟ اقوله بطني!!

وهوو: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله من هالبطن!! قلتله خلاص اعرف من شو يعوورني (اوني تشجعت بخبره)

قالي من شوو؟؟ ..........انربط لساني!!! جان اقوله يوم بنرد الفندق بخبرك خخخخخخخخخخخ

ومن ردينا الفندق كنت تعبااااانه ع الاخير ورقدت!!! شردت من السالفه ههههههه

اليوم اللي عقبه ظهرنا بعد مركز وافي ونفس القصه اروح اتيلس ع الكراسي بس جني عيوووز خخخخ

قالي بلاج يا بنت الحلال من امس وانتي بتقوليلي وما قلتي!!! عاد اهني قلت لين متى يعني بتم جي خل اقووله>>>> تشجعت مره ثانيه اونه!!!

جان اقووله انزين بقوولك بس بالمسج @[email protected] خخخخ

دشيت المحل اللي فيه خواته وقلتله انت تم واقف برع!! خخخ ولا بتنربط ايدي بعد عن المسج!

جان ادش وطرشتله مسج كتبت: "الدوره الشهريه" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وصدييت ولا جابلته اوني مادري شو السالفه كنت صدق مفتشله!!!! واسووي عمري اطالع الاشياء!!

جان اصد ابا اطالعه وجان اشووفه يضحك عليه @[email protected] جان اييني قالي الحيين مستحيه تقوولين جي يعني!! نحنا ما بينا حواجز!! وانا قافطه وساكته خخخخخخخخخ

وبس لووول ^.^

----------


## أم فجووورة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالفكم حلللللللللللللللللللوة اتذكرني بايام الحب ههههههه

----------


## Looooonely

> واايد موقف تستويلي بدون قصد .. عفويه ..
> 
> قبل يومين يالسه عالنت وقرأت موضوع انه لين ماتغيرين وتلبسين عباه وبرقع وتواعدين ريلج ...
> 
> قلت ليش ماسويهاا من باب التغييييييييير .. عندي عباده مفصلتنهاا لزيارات صدرهاا كله مفتوح عشان يبين البس .. وبخرتهاا هيوالشيله والبرقع وعطرتهن من الخاطر
> ولبست شورت وبدي فتحه صدره كبيه ولبس العباه والشيله والبرقع 
> وطفيت اليلت وكان التليفزيون شغال فالضو بالحجرة كان خفيف .. ويلست وراء الباب
> يوم دخل الحبيت ما شافني .. قرب صووووبي وحط تليفونه بالشرش وانا حذاله بس ما انتبه عباله عباه معلقه 
> وتم يدور علي .. با الاخر قلتله يالحبيت الريال اخترع . وتم يقول اعوذ بالله . ويقلي شوفيج شوفيج
> ...


قسم بالله اني مت ضحك،،
ريلج وااايد يفشل >_<




> وانا وحده يا كثر ما يحترق ويهي وي ريلي 
> على كثر رومنسيتي طلع الريل دفش 
> 
> ذكرتيني في مره حبيت اسويله ليلة رومنسيه مفاجاه يعني
> قمت و جهزت عمري وطبخت و رتبت غرفتي ها كله بروحي 
> خلاف رقدت من التعب وانا اترياه 
> يوم رد البيت ياي الحبيب يوعيني يقولي حبيبتي اسمحيلي بس ما اروم اليوم وانا منحررررجه منه 
> عاد انا عشان ارقع الموقف قلتله منو قالك كاشخه حقك كاشخه حق عمري ههههههههههه


هههههههههه حلوة منج لوووول

----------


## Looooonely

مرة من المرات لبست هذاك البس الغاوي وتكشخت ويلست اتريا الحبيب
شوي جان ينقع المكيف وانا زايغة اتصلتله وخبرته وشوي ويا
وكان ع ايام الصيف قال خل نسير حجرتي الجديمة وانا من قهررري
فصخت اللبس ولبست جلابية نوم،، خلاف جان يقولي حق شو غيرتي،،

>_<
خلاف حرمت اتعدل جييه اخاف اتقفط

ومرة ثانيه شو استوى..؟؟
بعد تكشخت وتعدلت،، ويا الحبيب واستانس
ما طافن 5 دقايق الا بطنه عوره،،

الحبيب متعشي برع وصابه تسمم

----------


## Looooonely

> بخبركم عن سالفتي اول ما يتني "الدوره الشهريه" من عرست خخخخخخخخخ
> 
> قبل ما شرفت حضرتها بيووم وانا قابضتني آلام فظيعه في بطني وطوول اليوم اتوويع!! وانا ادري انها 
> 
> اعراض "الدوره" لأني دوم جي!! المهم وبو الشباب مايدري شو السالفه يقولي قومي بوديج العياده
> 
> وانا اقوله لا عادي مش اول مره..وهو يقولي احسن افحصي يمكن شي في الطريج خخخخخخخ
> 
> قلتله لا لا متعوده..وكان اليوم الثاني حاجز في فندق في دبي على اساس نتم 3 ايام تغيير جوو..
> ...


 :12 (64):

----------


## روح بسمة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه 

والله ان مواقفكم تفشل .. ولا اللي وحليلها ريلها يفشلها خخخخخخخخخ

وحتاتي .. اخاف انا استوي مثلج واايد استحي خخخخخخخ ضحكتيني والله

----------


## موزاااانه

ذكرتوني بالمقاااااااااالب 

أنا يوم أزعل منه أخلي عمري راقده عسب يرحمني و يراضيني بس للأسف هو يرقد قبلي خخخخخخ

و مره قلتله ياااااااارب أموت ** بسم الله علي ** إذا ما تحبني 

و يقولي عيل ما أحبج ما أدااانيج سواااالف

عاد أنا أخلي عمري ميته استغفر الله 

و هو يقوم يسويلي حركااااااات إضحك عاد 

أنا ما أصدق أنطر من الضحك 

و خلصت السالفه بث خلاص

----------


## موزاااانه

تذكرت سااالفه صدق تقفط!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و أحداث هالقفطه استوت

في مناسبه من المناسبات العزيزه علينا 

رحت السوق حظرتي و نقيت له ذيج الساعه البطرانه 

و عطورات جسم خااااصه لريايل حلو 

ومن رديت البيت و أنا يالسه أفكر شو بييبلي 

هو دايما يهديني أشياء رااااااااقيه أوكي 

و حان موعد تبادل الهدايا ونــــــــــاســـــــــــه 

و قام و ظهر ذيج الكيكه البطرانه من الثلاجه 

و جان أقول في خاطري مب هين ريلي يعرف يسوي مقدمات 

قبل ما يعطيني الهديه وجان أقوم و أعطيه هديته و إستانس 

وأنا الحلوه يالسه أتريا هديتي خطفت ساعه ساعتين ما 

عطاني شي شو سالفته هذا!!!!!!!

جان أقوله عن هالحركات عطني هديتي ياني الرقاد ...

قالي شو شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تراني يبتلج الكيكه شو تبين بعد !!!!!!!!!!!1

حطمني الصراحه ما عرفت شو أقوله .......

بس بعد فتره قتله لا تتعود تيبلي هدايا كيك 

شو تقص علي ...... تم يضحك ....... 

قالي شو تتحرينها رخيصه 

حمدي ربج 

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## امونه مون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واللللله ميته ع سوالفكم من الظحك 

ياللللله كملوو

----------


## قصة حزينة

سوالف حلوة و الله .. 

انا بخبركم المواقف اللي اتذكرها .. 
__________________

أذكر ف شهر العسل .. يمكن ثاني يوم .. نشينا من الرقاد نبا نطلع نحووط 
قلت له دش انته قبلي و اسبح لين انا اكوي ملابسي و ملابسك ,, دش و طلع بسرعه و انا دخلت عقبه
شفته كاتب لي على الزجاج ف الحمام ( أحبج و لا I love u ) و الله نسيت .. المهم .. استانست وااااااااااااااااايد 

و عيبتني الحركة وايد وايد .. 

قلت بسويها له انا عقب .. و بعد يوم يمكن .. دشيت انا سبحت قبله و كتبت له ( أحبك موت )
و دش الريال الحمام .. و طلع .. ما قالي شي .. قلت يمكن رد عليه و كتب شي .. دشيت الحمام ما شفت شي 
اترييت لين عقب ما رمس و لا شفت شي .. و طوووووووول الوقت ادش الحمام من عقب ما يدش عشان اجيك .. 
اخر شي قلت له .. ما شفت شي ف الحمام .. قالي لاء .. قلت له انا كتبت لك جي جي 
قالي سوري حبي ما شفته ... 

قفطة ... و مشكله اللي يقلد .. خخخخخخخخ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

موفق ثاني استوى فيه أكشن وايد .. 

انا ريلي يداوم فبوظبي و اييني ويك اند بس .. و هوه من النوع اللي يحوط وايد .. فيوم انا كنت قاعده من اهله و هوه برع .. و انا ملانه .. قلت بجذب عليه و بقوله تعبانه و انا اصلن حامل بأول شهوري .. 
طرشت له مسج قلت له انا تعبانه و بطني يعورني .. قلت اكيد هوه بيتأخر لين يشوف المسج و انا بتم يالسه شويه و عقب بنش بروح غرفتي .. ما لحقت اقعد الا الريال طاااااااااااااااير و داخل علينا هجووم يقولي شو فيج .. و شكله وايد خاااايف عليه .. قلت له ماشي بس بطني يعورني .. يحليلها اخته تتمصخر و تقول ( يعني انتي ما قلتيلنا تعبانه و تتريين ريلج ايي عشان يشوف شو فيج .. نحن أدرى بهالأشياء ) و هوه من كثر عصبيته قالها انتي ما يخصج و انطمي ,, و سحبني غرفتنا عشان ابدل و يوديني المستشفى و انا اقوله ما فيني شي .. ما فيني شي .. عادي .. و هوه مصر .. انا قلت لو رحت شو اقولهم .. ماقدر اقص عليهم .. قلت له ما فيني شي بس كنت اباك اتي البيت .. 
و ليتني ماااااااااااااااا قلتها .. 
عصصصصصصصصصب و انتفخ و بغى يكفخني .. و يقولي زين جي .. عصبت على اختي و كنت اسرع مليووون عشانج و نزلت ربعي ف نص الشارع عشانج و انا ساااااااااااكته .. ماقدر عليه يوم يعصب .. 
و من غرفتنا كنت اسمع حميتي محتشرة .. لانه دووم يقولها لا تتدخلي ف شي .. و هيه يحليلها قصدها انه يساعدوني لاني مريضه و ما اتم جي لين هوه ايي .. يت حميتي الثانية و عصب عليها بعد و قالها ما يخصكم .. ما تم حد ما عصب عليه لانني جذبت و انا اصلن مب تعبانه .. 

قالي تبيني أيلس معاج .. اوووووووووكي .. 
وقف ... و طلع برع الحجرة .. !!!!!
انا عرفت انه عصب و انه بيرجع متأخر .. و فعلا لبسني و طلع و تأخر بالسهر لين 2 و لا 3 يمكن 
انا قلت برقد ف الصاله و هوه يوم بيي بيقولي نشي سيري الحجرة .. حرااام انا حامل و الرقاد ف الصاله متعب .. 

يا حضرته و سيييييييييييييييييييييييييدة راح الحجرة و رقد .. و انا واعليه اترياه .. اقول الحين بيي .. الحين بيي .. و غفلت و نشيت .. و الريال ما ياني.. 

نشيت واعليه بروحي و سرت الحجرة و رقدت لانه ظهري عورني من كنب الصاله .. 

كسرت جسمي ع الفاضي .. 

(( و طبعا ما نفع المقلب و انقلب كل شي ضدي .. حتى حمياتي زعلوا مني هذاك اليوم خخخخخخخ))

----------


## أشواق_دبي

هههههههههههاي 

والله ما يحضرني شي الحين 

بس صدق اكثر وحده انجلب المقلب عليها ام شهد الله يعينج حبيبتي وريلج صدق دفش ^^ والله لو ريلي جي جاااان موووووووووووول ما سويت شي ^^

----------


## همس الاماك

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## غـلاي m

خخخخخ 

عن ريلي يخليني انتف شعري

كل ماسويله مقلب يقلبهآ علي ويخلي المقلب علي ^^

عسآ الله لا يحرمني منه ولا يحرمكن من ريآييلكن  :Smile: 


ولي عودهـ مع مقالبي ان شاء الله

----------


## همس الاماك

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مزون دبي

هههههههههههه ظحكتوني والله
ام شهد عورتي قلبي  :Frown:

----------


## فرفوشه بوظبي

هههههههههههههههه اسميني ضحكت من الخاطر


ماقول غير الله يخلي ازواجكن لكن والله يخليكن لهم


بس كملن دخيلكن

نحن البنات نحدر هني كملو كملو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عـــلايه راك

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقفكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم عجيبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الصراحه ..

^_^

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> حلو الموضوع انا ما اعرف اسوي مقالب وايد 
> 
> بس اذكر مره كنت ملانه بروحي يالسه وهو عند اخوه 
> 
> طرشتله مسج الحق البيت شي فيه الكهربه كلها امبنده هههههههه
> 
> واكيد سكرت كل شي يوم وصل قالي شو السالفه قلتله لا بس ماشي
> 
> نورك طفى الكهربه خخخخ ادري جديمه بس ماعرفت شو اقول عن يكفخني
> ...



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اتخيل الموقف ..  :Smile:

----------


## ميرة الحربي

هههههههههههههه ظحكتيني الوردة ^^

----------


## برقع وردي

للرفع^_^

----------


## بنت رفيعه

up up up

----------


## أم العصفوره

أنا كنت مرتبه موفاجأه لريلي يعين جلسه حلوه فوق السطوح والجو كان يجنن ...وشليت طاوله ولها كرسيين ويبت الليتات والزينه ..عاد قلت يبالي يومين عشان ارتب ..وهذا هو الترتيب في الصور بس ما كملته للأسف لأن امطار الخير غيرت خطتيه الجهنميه .............خخخخ :13 (12): 



وطبعا من بعد ما حسيت ان المطر بدا يزيد ...ألحق ما تلحق على اللليتات والكهربه والطاوله كنت لافتنه بورق هدايا ذهبي لأن ما عندي مفرش ذهبي خخخخخخخخ...بس في خاطري اظحك على نفس وفي خاطري اصيييييييييح ...بس على هذا قلت لريلي تراني كنت بسويها فوق بس للأسف المطر ...ضحك عليه ... :12 (31): 

وانتقل من فوق السطوح لتحت السطوح :12 (35):  ..في الصاله ...مع اني ما كنت مجهزه الصاله لأن موفاجأه..

رتبت إلي قدرت عليها ...




وهذا بضوء الشموع ..................الصراحه شوقتوني لهلجلسه ...كأني كنت في مطعم رومنسي خاص محد فيه غيرنا فهلعالم غير بتني ما خلتنا...

----------


## زهرة السوسن

انا سالفتية سالفه مع ريلي انا من النوع الا اذا دخل ريلي الحمام ع طول انش انبش في التلفون اشوف الرسايل المرسلة والمستقبله فضوووووول ودون التلفون يفشلني ما يبند الليت ع طول يتم فترة وعقب يبند ساعات ما يتاخر في الحمام انقز واسير عند باب الحمام في غرفة الملابس اسوي بعض الحركات او ارويه شي في الكبت الين التلفون يبند الليت ماله بس سبحان الله ما شد كشفني الحمدلله بس اخاف لو شاف الليت شو بيقول تفتش في تلفوني .... والله ساعات اتوب واقول خلاص اخر مره وارجع اعيدها

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

> حلوة سوالفكم ,, مرة بعد كان ريلي يبا يسير عند ربعه البحر وانا ما اريده يروح لاني اخاف عليه ..
> عاد خلاص جهز نفسه وروح وياني على آخر الليل قلت الا اسويه له شي يحرم يطلع من البيت,,
> رحت وسكرت ليتات البيت وخليته شرات البيت المسكووووون خخخخخخخخ ماشي قلت بوقف عند
> باب وبخوفه ... عاد انا مخليه عمري قوية وانا امبوووني اخاف من شي اسمه ظلام .. قعدت اترياه 
> لين ما خست ... رديت الغرفة بعد كانت ظلام .. الحبيب دخل الغرفة وانا ما انبتهت وهو على باله اني راقده
> وانا يحليلي كنت واقفة وما كنت اشوف الي جدامي ما اشوف لج يود ايدي وقعدت اصاااااااااااارخ 
> قعد يضحك عليه هذا بدال ما انا اخوفه هو خوفني ... قال لي تستاهلين ويه قفط خخخخخخخ
> فديته الله لا يحرمني منه...


ههههههههههه....... حللللللللوة......تستااااهلين.....انجلب المقلب ع راسج

----------


## roo7 dxb

Up..
Up ..

D=

----------


## MARYAM.mbc

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يقطع ابليسك بس مرة ثانية انتبهي لكلامك عسب متندمين

----------


## ورد جـوري

اخر موقف لي اول يوم العيد 
اوني مستانسه اول عيد اضحى بنعيده وي بعض 
قمت و اشتريت لبس تنكري شرات فساتين اليهال و ولعت كمن شمعه فالغرفه 
و هو كان في بيت اخوه طرشتله مسج تعال البيت ابا اراويك شي مهم.. لوول 

يوم دش عندي اول ما شافني ضحك كككككككك انا استانست ريلي متشقق من الفرحه  :Big Grin: 
قالي وين تبين انتي تتحرين عمرج سايره حفلة هالووين و طفي الشموع عن تحرقين الغرفه فيني رقاد  :EEK!: 
تحطمت صراحه و صحت اول يوم عيد

----------


## مغربية في دبي

> انا سالفتية سالفه مع ريلي انا من النوع الا اذا دخل ريلي الحمام ع طول انش انبش في التلفون اشوف الرسايل المرسلة والمستقبله فضوووووول ودون التلفون يفشلني ما يبند الليت ع طول يتم فترة وعقب يبند ساعات ما يتاخر في الحمام انقز واسير عند باب الحمام في غرفة الملابس اسوي بعض الحركات او ارويه شي في الكبت الين التلفون يبند الليت ماله بس سبحان الله ما شد كشفني الحمدلله بس اخاف لو شاف الليت شو بيقول تفتش في تلفوني .... والله ساعات اتوب واقول خلاص اخر مره وارجع اعيدها


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتيني والله

المرة الجاية عدلي في جواله من الاعدادات وغيري فيها عشان الليت يتبند بسرعه وما تنكشفين


فديتج امزح وياج لاعاد تسوينها اخاف في مرة يكشفك وماعاد يثق يخلي جواله عدالك وساعتها تنقهريييين عدل هههههه














كل قصص الاخوات حلوة ضحكتوووووووني

انا ما عندي شي توني متزوجة من شهرين يوم اسوي شي بخبركم  :Smile:

----------


## برقع وردي

> اخر موقف لي اول يوم العيد 
> اوني مستانسه اول عيد اضحى بنعيده وي بعض 
> قمت و اشتريت لبس تنكري شرات فساتين اليهال و ولعت كمن شمعه فالغرفه 
> و هو كان في بيت اخوه طرشتله مسج تعال البيت ابا اراويك شي مهم.. لوول 
> 
> يوم دش عندي اول ما شافني ضحك كككككككك انا استانست ريلي متشقق من الفرحه 
> قالي وين تبين انتي تتحرين عمرج سايره حفلة هالووين و طفي الشموع عن تحرقين الغرفه فيني رقاد 
> تحطمت صراحه و صحت اول يوم عيد


اويييييييه والله كسرتي خاطري يله ماعليه خيرها فغيرها ^_*

----------


## عيون حالمة

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## حزن قلبي

> انا وااااايد اسوي مقالب من كثرهن ما اتذكر شي 
> 
> في مقلب سويته كنا نلعب جي شرات اللضرابه بس ضحك وكان يضحكني وايد 
> وعقب يالسين نضارب بس جي لعب وانا ساوييت عمري استوالي شي يعني اغمى علي ولا جي 
> تم يزقرني يشيلني انا خلاص قلت الحين بييبها بمثل عليه اني متت ولا شياته اشوف معزتي عنده بس كانت وايد قويه 
> 
> المهم تم يصارخ يناديني يشوف ني حيه ولا شو خخخخ ولا زغت على طول قلت اتغشمر عليك 
> عاد قالي جسمي برد تحريت صار لج شي 
> 
> ...


نفس حركتي، مرة سويتها و رقدت في الحجرة الثانية لين الصبح و بعدين رديت و رقدت في حجرتي و ريلي و لا على البال ما يدري عن شي و انا خبرته الصبح، كل تعبي راح هباءا منثورا

----------


## حزن قلبي

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله ان مواقفكن عجييييبه . .
> 
> اممم انا ماعندي مواقف وايد بعدني عروس يديده خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> المهم في الصيف عاد كنا مكمليين شهر من عرسنا . . وريلي خلاص بيبدا دوامه . . وهوو دوامه ان 
> 
> ييلس 10 ايام في الداوم وعقب ينزل ويتم 6 ايام اجازه!! وعاد اول مره داوم فيها سويت مناااااحه قسم بالله
> 
> إني طول اليوم اصييييح ما وقفت!! خخخخخخخ..ويوم ارمسه يقوولي ماعليه فديتج حاولي تتعودييين شو بتسوين عيل عقب!!
> ...


هاي الحركات ريلي كان يسويها اول ما عرسنا و لين الحين مرات، اول شي كنت استانس اما الحين اتضيق لاني ما اكون مرتبة عمري و لا البيت.

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا كنت مجهزة غرفة النوم بالليتات اللي على شكل قلوب و حاطة شموع في الحمام و مرتبتنه على شكل قلب، و ريلي يا قريب الفجر و اول ما دخلنا بندت الكهربا و ما قدرت افتح الليتات الحمر. بس استانست بالشموع اللي في الحمام و ولعتهن و يوم دخل ريلي استانس بس قال لي: طفيهن عشان ما تسكر بنتنا من الريحة. احس اني قفطت.
و يوم الاتحاد كنت ماخذة برقع اوني بسويله ليلة رومانسية شعبية، بس الريل هذاك اليوم اتأخر و ما سويتها. بسويها بعدين ان شاء الله.
اما يوم العيد شارية لبس روعة من المنتدى ( تنكري ) و لبسته و اترييت ريلي وايد و ما يا و سرت و بدلت لاني اتضايقت منه و لازم ارضع البيبي، و بعدها يا ريلي و مت من القهر ، لا وبعد شاف اللبس في الكبت و الله قهر.

----------


## طيف وردي

> واايد موقف تستويلي بدون قصد .. عفويه ..
> 
> قبل يومين يالسه عالنت وقرأت موضوع انه لين ماتغيرين وتلبسين عباه وبرقع وتواعدين ريلج ...
> 
> قلت ليش ماسويهاا من باب التغييييييييير .. عندي عباده مفصلتنهاا لزيارات صدرهاا كله مفتوح عشان يبين البس .. وبخرتهاا هيوالشيله والبرقع وعطرتهن من الخاطر
> ولبست شورت وبدي فتحه صدره كبيه ولبس العباه والشيله والبرقع 
> وطفيت اليلت وكان التليفزيون شغال فالضو بالحجرة كان خفيف .. ويلست وراء الباب
> يوم دخل الحبيت ما شافني .. قرب صووووبي وحط تليفونه بالشرش وانا حذاله بس ما انتبه عباله عباه معلقه 
> وتم يدور علي .. با الاخر قلتله يالحبيت الريال اخترع . وتم يقول اعوذ بالله . ويقلي شوفيج شوفيج
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طيف وردي

انا بخبركن بسالفه وحده 
كانت كل شهر تهدي ريلها هديه وهوه كذاالك يتبااادلوون الهداايا وهيه
اتحب تتميز اتحب تيب شي يديد وغريب
وحتا فكرة التغليف واللف غييييييير
المهم هذااك اليوووووووم فكرت وفكرت شو بسووووي شووووووو
وقعدت تفكر وتفكر
وتفكر



وبعدها تفكر

ورجعت اتفكر
ياربي ياربي
شو اسويله هديه يستاانس صدق عليها



وتفكر وتفكر










امممممممممممم وتفكر



قدها في بالها الفكره
اممم ايوا
انزين
وتفكر شوي

ههههههههه تعبت



ورجعت تفكر ههههههههه لالا خلاص بقووولكم


ياااااابت بكس ابيض كبييييييييييير وطووووووويل 
ويااابت شراايط حمــــــــــــــر

وعاد رجعت تفكر شو تحط في هالبكس الكبيييييييييييييييير يعني مثلا اتخيلوو كبر اممم كرااتين الغساالات او الثلالاجات
كبييير يعني
المهم الحرمه اتكشخت وتلبست وتمكيجت 
و
وووو
وو





انخشت في الكرتووون وقالت للخدامه ربطي الفينكه عليه وطلعي 
والخدامه مستاانسه ومتعجبه ومتخبله في نفس الوقت!!!!!



عسااس اي ريلها ويحصل الكرتوون ويفتحه وتطلع له هيه الهديه شفتوو الفكره الجهنميه




بس صبروو ماخلصناااا

والبنت قعدت تتريا 


وتنتظر وصوول الزووج العزيز عشان يفتح الهديه


وتنتظر ومرت ساعه 
ساعه ونص
3 ساعاات
شو السااااالفه ليش مااااااايا شو صاار عليه ليش تاخر


5 سااعات



لحوووول 


المهم وصل وصل اخــــــــيرا 
دخل الصاله وحصل هالبكس الكبير
واساانس على شكله وكبر حجمه عاد هوه قعد له سااعه يبا يفتحه احتاار من اي صووب يفتحه ويخرب منظره


واخيرا فتحه















بس للاسف زووجته ماااتت 
اختنقد



شفتووو مفااجأت الحرررررررررررريم

----------


## um_shahd

> انا بخبركن بسالفه وحده 
> كانت كل شهر تهدي ريلها هديه وهوه كذاالك يتبااادلوون الهداايا وهيه
> اتحب تتميز اتحب تيب شي يديد وغريب
> وحتا فكرة التغليف واللف غييييييير
> المهم هذااك اليوووووووم فكرت وفكرت شو بسووووي شووووووو
> وقعدت تفكر وتفكر
> وتفكر
> 
> 
> ...


 وانا اقرأ .. اقول خطيره هاا المره 
لوووووووووووول

----------


## shoki shoki

UP 





UP

----------


## زلال2008

> انا بخبركن بسالفه وحده 
> كانت كل شهر تهدي ريلها هديه وهوه كذاالك يتبااادلوون الهداايا وهيه
> اتحب تتميز اتحب تيب شي يديد وغريب
> وحتا فكرة التغليف واللف غييييييير
> المهم هذااك اليوووووووم فكرت وفكرت شو بسووووي شووووووو
> وقعدت تفكر وتفكر
> وتفكر
> 
> 
> ...




والخيبه نفدت :Smile: 
ماايسوي عليهااا هاالريال :Smile:

----------


## زلال2008

والله انكن سوالف

----------


## أم شمـه

حلوه مقالبكم

بفكر وبرجع

----------


## Mis.AD

للرفع

----------


## برقع وردي

up 
up

----------


## همس الاماك

اب اب اب

----------


## نور حياتي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وحده زعلانه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه

----------


## فنكي

اب اب

----------


## عسولة عنود

ههههههههه
انا مو معرسة
لساتني صغيرة

----------


## شـ ج ـون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله لا يبلينا بهالمواقف 

قفطة من الخآطر

up

up

----------


## منـــاة الروح

انا بخبركم سالفتيه مره كنت يايبتله هديه بس ما حيد شو المناسبه 

عصرت مخي وانا افكر كيف اعطيه اياها 

واخيرا ....... قلت بحطها في الكبت 

جان افتح الكبت واطلع اغراضه الي في الرف مال الكبت من اوزره وفنايل 

والمفاجاه ...............


لقيت انه فديته شارلي هديه وداسنها ورا ثيابه 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

عاد القفطه مب لي هالمره 

خخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام ديين

> *ويي انا من استويت واسوي له مقالب عاد الحينه مااتذكر....
> 
> هيه تذكرت لووووووووووول
> 
> مره هو كان مخطط يبات في العزبه عند رباعته ....وانا ابغيه ييلس في البيت لانه ما كان يينا الا في الويكند...وانا كنت في بيت عمتيه...جان اقول لاخته بسوي عمري مريضه علشان ييني...المهم دقت له وقالت حرمتك مريضه ...وحليله يي ركض ويوديني المستشفى وانا اقوله لا خلاص ما يحتاااي ههههههههههههه يقووول الا اوديييييج .........
> يوم سرنا عاد مستشفى التوام على اي شي يعطونج ابره ومغذي....وعطوني ابره اشطوولها وركبولي مغذي..لانه اخته قالت له حرمتك اغمى عليها وتزاااوع ,,,ويوم فحصوني في المستشفى طلع فيني بلاوي الدنيا والدكتور ما خلاني اطلع قال لازم تترقدين ..وانا احاااااايله قال اقل شي مغذي....وركبولي المغذي سااعتين ...هههههههههههه والله مت قهررررررررررررر وحسيت بملل.....وانسدحت على الشبريه واقول لريلي فديتك هات لي شي اكله ميته يوووع .......جان يقولي يالجذوووب خليج تستاااهلين مسويه عمرج مريضه .........؟؟؟ويييييييييييييييييي قفطني...........قلت له هااااااااا
> شووووووووووو منو قااااااالك..؟؟ قال ادريبج ..وعرفت من عيونج ..وغير جي يوم تكونين مريضه روحج تدقين او امي تدق....ما قد في حياتها ختيه دقت لي...علشان جي عرفت انها خطه منكن وبغيت اادبج...........لوووووووووووووووول واقوووله خلااااص توووبه ازقر عالدكتور خله يبطل المغذي لااااعت جبدي بطني امتزرررر مااااااااي........يقولي لاااااااا برااايج دواااااااااااااااج ....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وتمينا ساعتين هههههههههههه..خلاف ردينا البيت تقريبا وحده الفير......وتعبانين رقدنا..وثاني يوم مرضت صدق بسبة المغذي ضربني اسهال....وما تهنيت بالاجااازه هههههههههههههههههه*


والله مت ضحك الله يخليكم لبعض يارب

----------


## ام ديين

ههههههههههههه سوالفكن حلوه عيبتني مال العباه 
وايد مقالب تصير بس ماذكر الي اذكره مقلب مسويه ريلي
الريال دوام ليل وانا بروحي بالبيت ونزل من الدوام بوقت عشان يسويلي مفاجأه اول ماوصل بند الكهربا الي بالغرفه انا من الزيغه لان ماحد بالبيت غيري اتصلته ورن التلفون وانا اسمع تلفونه يرن الحبيب واقف عند الباب وضحك من الخاطر على عمره اونه انا ابى اروعج
وبث

----------


## ...نــواري...

هههههههههههه مت من الضحك ع مواقفكم ^.^

مره اختكم نواري حبت تسوي شيء يديد اونه عاد جهزت البانيو بورود وشموع عسب
سي سيد يسترخي من الدوام وكنت حاطه ميك اب ولابسه شورت وبدي,, المهم قلت له
انا اليوم بسبحك قال اوكي ,, هو عاد نطش ع ويهي الماي عسب اونه يمزح صج الرياييل دفاشه^^
الحبيبه نست انها حاطه ميك اب ,,, هههههههههه الله لا يراويكم ويهي بالكحل السايح ههههههههههه
انا اقول شفيه الريال ساكت تقول حد عاطنه كف ما يتكلم يوم رحت اعدل شعري شفت الصدمه اويه يالقفطه

----------


## البنوووتة

ام شهد
ورد جوري

الصراحة رياييلكم تحطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
لو انا منكم ما اسويلة شي عقب هالقفطاااااااااااات
بتوووووب

----------


## بسووووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله ييهنيكم جميع يارب

----------


## شامسية دلع

كشخه سوالفكن .. كملن ..

----------


## ايشوووت

يوم بعرس بخبركم ,,,,,

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

كشخه روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه سوالفكن

يا الله كملوووووووووووووووووووووا كملوووووووووووووووووووووووا وناسه انتوا 

الله يوفقكن في حيااتكن ان شاءالله.............*

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
الصراحه مواقفكن حلوه 
الله يهني الجميع

----------


## جرحني غلاك

> تذكرت سااالفه صدق تقفط!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> و أحداث هالقفطه استوت
> 
> في مناسبه من المناسبات العزيزه علينا 
> 
> رحت السوق حظرتي و نقيت له ذيج الساعه البطرانه 
> 
> و عطورات جسم خااااصه لريايل حلو 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه... حلووووه..
تعيشين وتاخذين غيرها.... :13 (33):  :13 (33):  :13 (33):

----------


## زلال2008

متااابعه  :Smile: 
الحمدلله من زمااااان مااتقفطت  :Smile:

----------

